# Anybody use third-party battery`s or is it Nikon all the way.



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2013)

I just bought an D7100 and i am looking for a spare battery or two model EN-EL15 i have had a look at Amazon and there are lots to choose from, fully decoded is supposed to e what to look for, but do they support the D7100 battery health checker, that counts the exposures and shows a 1-4 wear gauge.

Do you have any recommendations on third-party brands.

Thanks

John.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2013)

As I wrote a couplke weeks ago in another battery thread: "I have a Nikon D2x battery that was bought May 3, 2005. Right now, the in-camera battery tester shows that the battery is on 3, in a scale that runs as follows *NEW 0 - 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - REPLACE*.This original equipment Nikon battery will STILL deliver over 2,000 frames in a day. And the battery is eight years old. I bet there is not a single aftermarket cheapie battery made that could have come even half that far without dying."


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2013)

It sounds a bit unbelievable, li-ion battery`s are only supposed to last for 3-5 years as the chemicals start to degrade as soon as they are produced at the factory whether the battery is used or not.

How many times do you have to charge it to get 2000 shots a day? the Nikon D2x is specs are for up to 900+ shots per battery charge.

It would definitely worth paying for an OEM battery for the extra quality.

John.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2013)

I recently searched that and it is very confusing.

The first problem that I saw - but now knowing if it is a "real" problem is the 
Mah of the battery.
I believe Nikon original is 1900 mAh

but the 3rd parties were anywhere from 1700 to 2550 mAh
they all seem to be 7 volts though

but not knowing exactly how batteries work, and the quality, etc. and it cancels the warranty if Nikon figures it could have damages the camera.
I just waited and found some really good deals Nikon slightly used batteries.

The En EL15 battery certainly is a lot lighter than 6 AAs in the battery grip.

I got mine for $34.99 shipped .. they are still selling some
Nikon En EL15 Rechargeable Li ion Battery for D7000 D800 DSLR Cameras | eBay


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2013)

The genuine Nikon battery is available for around £42 , when a third-party one is around £10-15

An li-ion battery is rated at 3.7volts some cameras use two in series giving 7.4volts , never buy a third-party battery that shows a capacity in mah greater or less that the oem battery.

Below is a great website for battery information.

How to Prolong Lithium-based Batteries - Battery University

John.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> It sounds a bit unbelievable, li-ion battery`s are only supposed to last for 3-5 years as the chemicals start to degrade as soon as they are produced at the factory whether the battery is used or not.
> 
> How many times do you have to charge it to get 2000 shots a day? the Nikon D2x is specs are for up to 900+ shots per battery charge.
> 
> ...



You might be confusing what you've read on the internet with the ACTUAL, STATED specifications Nikon provided for the D2x battery: up to 2,600 shots PER CHARGE. With the improved EN-EL4a model battery in the D2Xs body, Nikon specified 3,800 frames per charge. 900 shots per charge?? WTF are you talking about??? I used to shoot 750 frames at a typical baseball game on one day, and then the next day shoot a track meet with an average of 800 frames on the SAME battery, uncharged overnight.

You're seriously off-base on your comments. 900 frames per charge? Huh? You're wayyyyyyyyyyyy off-base on that. You obviously are clueless about the charger and battery system of pro Nikons...The LCD monitor on the camera back displays the following information: 1) Remaining charge (%); 2) No. of shots taken since last charge; 3) Calibration status (Recommended/Not required); 4) Battery life (5 stages). Using a sophisticated charger, and a HUGE lithium-ion pack with 11.1 volts, the D2x can EASILY shoot 2,000 frames on one charge. Over one,two,or three DAYS time.

Have you actually SEEN the immense size of a D2x or D3 battery pack???


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, Google crapped out on me first link said 900+ shots per charge, 2600 shots is really amazing, your right i have never had a pro Nikon, though i would love one, do you have a spare 

John.


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2013)

Is your gear still under Nikon's warranty?

If so, read the part of the warranty where it talks about unauthorized replacement parts.

If you gear is no longer under warranty......


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 12, 2013)

I had really good luck with third party batteries for the D200, D300, and D90. 
when I got a D7100 and D7000 i got the en-el15 batteries. I looked up third party options, but some said decoded, some said not decoded, and some even had warnings in the ebay listing that they didn't work in battery grips. maybe they just meant as far as reporting to the camera, I don't know. whatever they meant, it scared me into going all OEM for the batteries this time around. a few I bought new, and a few lightly used from ebay.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2013)

I think the Genuine battery`s are cheap enough, i am just going to buy them.

Thanks

John.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought an after market battery for my old D7000, it worked well but it does tend to get slightly stuck inside the battery housing in the camera.
I never used it (except when I tried it once to see it actually works) and it is simply s back up battery just in case.
For everyday I would buy a new original Nikon battery but for a second back up battery I wouldn't hesitate to get one.


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 12, 2013)

I am still running the original manfucturers battery in my Minolta A1 (2004) and Nikon D50 (2006) and both still hold the charge similar to when new.  If your looking for a single battery and can afford it, the orignal manufacturers battery is in my opinion the way to go.  

That said for spares I have tried a number of cheap no name batteries out of China and all have failed to the point only a few pictures could be taken on a charge.  I no longer go with these no name white label batteries and suggest they be avoided. . 

About a year or so ago I found a brand on ebay called UpStart and have been using them in both the Minolta A1 and Nikon D50 without issues for over a year and they are performing similar to the original batteries for shots per charge.  I have had no charging issues in the OEM chargers either, something you may run into with cheap third party batteries.  This is solely from my own experience with purchasing batteries online

You can check out their EN-EL15 decoded here.  

Search Results :


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2013)

Derrel said:


> As I wrote a couplke weeks ago in another battery thread: "I have a Nikon D2x battery that was bought May 3, 2005. Right now, the in-camera battery tester shows that the battery is on 3, in a scale that runs as follows *NEW 0 - 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - REPLACE*.This original equipment Nikon battery will STILL deliver over 2,000 frames in a day. And the battery is eight years old. I bet there is not a single aftermarket cheapie battery made that could have come even half that far without dying."



I did NOT know about the in-camera battery tester "scale"; that is WAY useful! 

OP: I have a genuine Nikon battery for the D7000 and a third party (Wasabi) battery. Got them both at the same time, about 10 months ago. The OEM battery came with the camera, which was used, so I assume the battery was also used, at least slightly.
To date, they both are showing at 0 on the aforementioned incredibly useful battery tester scale of 0 to 4.  I've had no problems from the third-party one; I use one in the camera and one in the grip, so I can't really say whether one lasts longer than the other.
At some point soon, I'm gonna have to buy at least one more battery and I'd have no problem buying another third-party one. 

On the other hand, what Derrel says about longevity is a valid point and actually makes me reconsider. You do generally get what you pay for. Cheap battery now, but doesn't last as long, so you have to buy another battery sooner--versus--more expensive genuine brand battery now, pay more now, go longer before having to buy another battery.
I'd suspect it all comes out in the wash and you end up paying about the same in the long run, however you do it. Just a matter of WHO you want to pay, and WHEN.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 12, 2013)

So is the battery health just based on how many shots the battery has taken or does it actually test the battery, does anybody know.

John.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2013)

Oops, it's sideways
View attachment 55465


----------



## Onbird (Sep 12, 2013)

Something's you can cheap out on, this is not one of them. Good luck if you have to get your camera fixed under warranty especially if you are using a third party battery.

I will stay with the Nikon battery, they have served me well.


----------



## MiFleur (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 3 batteries for my Nikon D600, only only one is a genuine Nikon battery, so far I see no difference between them except for my battery grip, the only one that works well in there is the Nikon one! I don't know about other models of camera, but it may  be something you want to consider.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 12, 2013)

Dunno about Nikon, but Canon manufacturer batteries last about 2-3x as long as the third party ones I got The difference is fairly remarkable, and I'm not sure why a box of chemicals would be any different brand to brand, but it is. I am guessing the difference is similar for Nikon.

However, manufacturer ones cost more than 2-3x as much. So if you want pure economy, just get a handful of third party batteries, and you'll get the most shots on a trip for the least amount of $$.  However, they will take up space in your bag.


----------



## Dinardy (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother seems to have luck with "Wasabi" in his D3200. 

I use Nikon in my grip and body, 3 seemed to be enough


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 13, 2013)

Third party batteries are not as good as original ones. *shrug*

And since I only need one second battery, and its not THAT expensive really, I just sticked with the originals.


----------



## SEMiller (Sep 13, 2013)

Onbird said:


> Something's you can cheap out on, this is not one of them. Good luck if you have to get your camera fixed under warranty especially if you are using a third party battery.
> 
> I will stay with the Nikon battery, they have served me well.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=55470"/>



Nonsense. You cannot void the warranty by using a 3rd party product unless that product caused your problem, and then it would just be void for that problem and not for anything else unrelated to it.


----------



## jrizal (Sep 13, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> My brother seems to have luck with "Wasabi" in his D3200.
> 
> I use Nikon in my grip and body, 3 seemed to be enough



Arguably the best third party decoded battery out there becauseit has a higher capacity than Nikon. But do note that the use of originals vs non-originals is like a religious debate and your mileage may vary. At the end of the day it's caveat emptor.


----------



## Onbird (Sep 13, 2013)

SEMiller said:


> Nonsense. You cannot void the warranty by using a 3rd party product unless that product caused your problem, and then it would just be void for that problem and not for anything else unrelated to it.



Think you need to read the small print in the manuals, and if you do not believe me go to your local Nikon Repair depot. Because I checked it out and know of actual instances. This is not really something new.


Happy Shooting!


----------



## Tee (Sep 13, 2013)

I use a Nikon battery in my body and Calumet's in my grip.


----------



## Onbird (Sep 14, 2013)

Onbird said:


> Think you need to read the small print in the manuals, and if you do not believe me go to your local Nikon Repair depot. Because I checked it out and know of actual instances. This is not really something new.
> 
> Happy Shooting!



I should clarify further...In dealing with the Nikon folks they explained to me if a non Nikon battery was used the Warranty will be void. The gentleman I dealt with showed me examples of this....Also not all batteries are the created the same and quality, especially the off-shore types.  If your camera is out of the Warranty period...no contest.

So it is not a matter of if it will work, do you wish to take a gamble. Personally Nikon batteries are not that expensive and over the many years I have had their camera's, I have never experienced an issue.

Happy Shooting...


----------



## SEMiller (Sep 14, 2013)

Onbird said:


> SEMiller said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense. You cannot void the warranty by using a 3rd party product unless that product caused your problem, and then it would just be void for that problem and not for anything else unrelated to it.
> ...



US law trumps fine print. The Moss-Magnuson warranty act prevents such restrictions. Auto makers tried to limit warranties when an owner used an aftermarket part. "The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act makes it illegal for companies to void your warranty or deny coverage under the warranty simply because you used an aftermarket or recycled part." http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0138-auto-warranties-routine-maintenance

I don't see any difference with an aftermarket camera battery. Again my contention is that if the aftermarket battery did not cause your problem for which you are seeking service they cannot entirely void your warranty because of the aftermarket battery use under US law. Also, if you go in for service and place your Nikon battery back in and bring it in, how are they going to know?


----------



## Onbird (Sep 15, 2013)

SEMiller said:


> US law trumps fine print. The Moss-Magnuson warranty act prevents such restrictions. Auto makers tried to limit warranties when an owner used an aftermarket part. "The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act makes it illegal for companies to void your warranty or deny coverage under the warranty simply because you used an aftermarket or recycled part." http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0138-auto-warranties-routine-maintenance
> 
> I don't see any difference with an aftermarket camera battery. Again my contention is that if the aftermarket battery did not cause your problem for which you are seeking service they cannot entirely void your warranty because of the aftermarket battery use under US law. Also, if you go in for service and place your Nikon battery back in and bring it in, how are they going to know?



It sounds like you are in the US, so I cannot speak to that. I am in a different country and the same goes for the Auto Industry here as well, on some components you will run into the same thing (on a new vehicle)....There are also limitations on vehicles warranty which are brought into our Country from the US...sucks!!


----------

